# Pickleball



## clembo (Apr 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if pickleball is played in the Paphos area. I checked out in Emba & no one was there, or replied to my email.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

sorry to be so rude but what is it ? 

As I am in the middle of making chutney and jam, I thought it maybe some aid to assist me !!


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Pickleball - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

clembo said:


> Does anyone know if pickleball is played in the Paphos area. I checked out in Emba & no one was there, or replied to my email.


Let me google that for you

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## clembo (Apr 17, 2014)

On google it shows up on Angloinfo Cyprus that it is played in Emba, but tried that... no luck... It is a ball game played with paddles (racket) over a net on a badminton court. It is a fast growing game played by all ages...


----------



## Jtbradley98 (9 mo ago)

Any update on any Pickleball in Cyprus?


----------

